# Should I Do It?



## Trip (Jan 16, 2004)

A lot of people are telling me no, but some are telling me to go for it. Basically I want to brand myself. Not an official brand, just a minor brand on my shoulder. I'll heat up a piece of metel and put it on my skin for literally half of a second (human instincts) and then pull it away. It will leave a beautiful red mark that will fade away with due time (about  a day). What are all your thoughts on this?

*No I'm not doing it to experience the pain, i'm doing it because I want to be able to say I did. And I love the creative factor involved in it. But what do YOU think?


----------



## Trip (Jan 16, 2004)

> Well, it's like...I LOVE creativity in everything. So I think it'd be great to do something creative like this. But what I don't see is: everybody keeps telling me not to do it: why? it WILL fade, it WILL NOT do a lot of damage because I'm not even going to hold it on there.


----------



## Cat (Jan 16, 2004)

What brand?
Oh, it won't hurt much if it is small. I had a cigarette put out on my arm once: if you know it's coming, you're prepared and it won't hurt a s much. If you keep it there for a sec, and it's hot enough, your skin will get white and peel off. It'll hurt like amd just the very first instant. Underneath there will be the red/pink "bare" underskin. It'll heal in a week.
Have fun!


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 16, 2004)

.. something like Tripmini? miniTrip? :-/


----------



## phatcactus (Jan 16, 2004)

That borders on self mutilation to me.  Far too depressing.  There really is no need to be different.  All the kids who look different just end up looking the same anyway.  I recommend you go shopping with a stylish girl or gay boy and pick out some fancy, expensive new clothes.  That always makes me feel special for a while.

Or join a gang.  I hear that's cool these days.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 16, 2004)

Sounds like a temporary tattoo to me. 

You should make sure you won't get any side effects (infection?) first, but if you have and your skin will heal up (completely disappear without scarring) then - go for it.

Altho I must warn you, I had burned my arm by a half-a-second contact and it lasted YEARS for it to disappear (actually - there is still a faint trace of it, and this was more than 5 years ago), but it might be the size of the contact and not the time. 
So just be careful.

I'd consider that to see what a permanent tat would look like.

Actually now that I think of it - I think I've seen exactly what you are talking about in the form of a Playboy Bunny and a pair of Lips. Those are cool. 

If you've done your research - then go for it and do it!


----------



## Trip (Jan 17, 2004)

Well it's over. A few hours ago I went forth and did what I thought was right. Things didn't turn out at all like I had planned. Luckily I have some friends to help take care of me.

More word on this soon.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 17, 2004)

D'oh!


----------



## Trip (Jan 17, 2004)

If anybody knows about burns/blisters in a good sense please message me via iChat at: TannerSite

I could use some help.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 17, 2004)

Second and third degree burns can be opportunities for infections.  When you burn the skin, you are damaging and destroying your only protective layer to the external world.  I hope you don't get septic (bacterial infection in your blood).  This can be fatal.

Good luck!


----------



## Trip (Jan 17, 2004)

Well, i'm keeping it covered for the most part. The bandage keeps sliding down my arm, so the top of the burn is showing. 

But it's wierd, I looked at it last night, and there is no trace of the lower part of the burn, you can only see blisters on the upper part. At least, I think they're blisters.


----------



## Trip (Jan 17, 2004)

See the white part that's more towards my shoulder blade? That's the gause thingey, see my problem here? The wrapping can't get up that high, and it keeps slipping down. Should I just not worry about it because it's covered for the most part? Or should I panic? 







Also: more on the blisters.....I've never been burned before, or gotten a blister for that matter. So are blisters HUGE bubbly things? Mine haven't broken so that's good...I guess. HELP!


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 17, 2004)

You should have had it professionally done.  I know people that have branded themselves, and it doesn't last because the metal doesn't get hot enough.  The design will fade and possibly leave a fugly scar.


----------



## Trip (Jan 17, 2004)

Well that sounds fun.


----------



## Randman (Jan 18, 2004)

And you didn't want to get ink??


----------



## pds (Jan 18, 2004)

Youth is definitely wasted on the young.


----------



## lilbandit (Jan 18, 2004)

We don't even brand cattle in Ireland. Hope it heals quickly but burning yourself doesn't sound creative, actually a little bit masochistic


----------



## Trip (Jan 18, 2004)

pds said:
			
		

> Youth is definitely wasted on the young.



No...it's just _wasted_ on me.  I can't wait to see how it's improving today though, yesterday it was coming on nicely.


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 18, 2004)

Yes, blisters are bubbles in the skin.   Keep the whole area clean and protected, don't break them intentionally or you increase your risk of infection.  
Blisters indicate you have at least 2nd degree burns.  Like everyone else here, I would really recommend you see a doctor, but there is also some good information about treatment of burns here:

http://my.webmd.com/content/healthwise/26/6458

and here:

http://my.webmd.com/content/healthwise/13/3204.htm?lastselectedguid={5FE84E90-BC77-4056-A91C-9531713CA348}

EDIT:  As for the gauze:  If you can't keep the bandage in place with a wrap, try using a really BIG piece of gauze (so that the edges are beyond the burn) and anchor it with bandage tape.

If you develop an infection, it will be vital for you to get medical care immediately; they really can be life-threatening.   Here is information about warning signs of infection:  

http://my.webmd.com/content/healthwise/44/11038

The 'red streaks' can be a little ambiguous in the case of burns, because the burn itself can cause some small red streaks.  Your photo shows some red streaks -- watch those carefully.  If you see new streaks, or the old ones start getting bigger, it's time to go to the emergency room.   If you get an infection & go quickly to the ER, they can give you IV antibiotics to stop it.


----------



## symphonix (Jan 18, 2004)

I guess its too late to vote "No" then?


----------



## Randman (Jan 18, 2004)

It would have been much easier and less painful to find a girlfriend your parents don't like.


----------



## pds (Jan 19, 2004)

Rand
I'm Still laughing!


----------



## Randman (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## brianleahy (Jan 19, 2004)

Uh oh, Trip's stopped posting.  Hope he's not dead...


----------



## Trip (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm not dead. I spent all last night looking all over the internet to make sure I'm doing things right. According to ever site out there I've done everything properly on my own. The blisters are going down, but at a very slow pace. I bought bandages (those giant bandaids) and some more gauze, so now the gauze don't move anywhere and it's a lot easier to put on by myself.

No "real" signs of infection. I'm praying it stays that way.


----------



## Trip (Jan 20, 2004)

Blisters broke open this morning, that was a scary experience. I'm going to change the gauze later today, and then keep changin them for a few more days, and then I'm supposed to cut off the skin or something?

eh?


----------



## Trillian (Jan 20, 2004)

I used to race nitro r/c cars, and I've laid my hand down on a hot engine head more then once. I know what those burns feel like, OUCH! I always just left it alone, applyed liberal amounts of neosporen, and gause. The blisteres never poped enmass for me though. The majority of them always just kind of slowly shrunk away...


----------



## Trip (Jan 20, 2004)

Yea, these shrunk until they got to the "skin" level (they were just a tiny bit higher) and then I looked again and there was oozy junk and stuff in there.

I really hope this doesn't get infected. I never thought it could, and in all honesty while I was doing it I didn't think I was doing it to this point. But if it does get infected...I've got some choices to make. And this time it won't involve a poll.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 20, 2004)

If you want to keep it from getting infected wash it out with hyrdogen peroxide, once in the morning when you get up and once in the evening before you go to bed.  After washing it out, put neosporen on it and cover with a bandage.  Be forewarned, the H2O2 will burn like crazy, but it keeps the infection out.  When ever I get burn or work blisters I pop them open and tear the skin off, this keeps dirt from getting trapped underneath the flaps of skin (if and when they pop).

Please remember I'm no doctor.


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 20, 2004)

Blisters usually do break on their own eventually.  It's not necessary to remove the loose skin, but you can if its causing problems. 

The reason you don't break them right away is that the skin underneath is especially vulnerable.  Since you let them break on their own, they had a few days to start healing, so that helps.

Now it's very important to keep that area clean and dry.   Hydrogen peroxide is a good antiseptic, and has a reassuring (if stinging) "fizzling" action.  Rubbing alcohol can also be used.  Gently clean the area and put an antibiotic ointment (like Neosporin) on the blistered area every time you change the bandage - which should be at least once a day.  If the bandage gets very damp with pus (oozy stuff) change it again.  Also, wash your hands well before you touch the blisters.

If you've gotten this far without an infection, you're doing well.  Keep it clean & as sterile as possible, and you'll probably be fine.

That said, do not mess around if an infection does occur.


----------



## Arden (Jan 20, 2004)

Well, I guess you could say I saved Trip's life... ask him about it if he's willing to give details.


----------



## Randman (Jan 21, 2004)

You should have saved him some time and discomfort and talked him into doing something else.


----------



## Arden (Jan 21, 2004)

Psh... I tried my damnedest, but he just wouldn't listen.


----------



## Randman (Jan 21, 2004)

Kids. Whatta ya going do with 'em. 

Anyway, spill the beans on your life-saving techique.


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 21, 2004)

Branding is tricky; branded cattle don't usually get badly infected, because the branding irons are hot enough that the skin is instantly cauterized - a small patch is actually burnt to a crisp, killing bacteria and flesh alike, and leaving a permanent mark.  Not something you want to do to yourself.

Something much cooler (i.e. less hot) might leave only a first degree burn, a temporary reddening of the area, and no blisters - hence a far lower chance of infection.

Alas, this brand seems to have been somewhere in between, temperature wise, causing large blisters.


----------



## Trip (Jan 21, 2004)

Exactly. Or...something like that. I woke up and found myself scratching at the bandaid that's covering the gauze...it itches like a scab sometimes itches when it's forming.

And yes Arden literally saved my life.

EDIT: You guys can stop voting for "no" now, it's too late. lol


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 21, 2004)

Saved you - by talking you into seeing a doctor?  
Or did he actually drive out to Provo and administer Azithromycin, or something?


----------



## Trip (Jan 21, 2004)

He just told me to live, so I did.

Anyway, i'm going to change the gauze in about an hour and take some pictures for you all to enjoy/hate/worship. Which ever you prefer.

And on a side note: people suck.


----------



## Trip (Jan 21, 2004)

There's a part of it that keeps opening up, and when I tried to take the gauze off today it got bigger (duh) even though I took it off slow, and it kind of hurts right now. But anyway, I recorded my "changing of the gauze" process if anybody is interested in downloading a large movie file I'll upload it to my server. Anyway, here it is...the o-mighty/not-really-creative/could-kill-me/my-bad brand!


----------



## Trillian (Jan 21, 2004)

I don't see any sign of infection... swealing, or off-colour stuff. It looks fine (minuse the pain, and bleeding). If it gets redder, or you notice wird colour fluids, then you need to go to a doc ASAP. But it looks fine right now.


----------



## Trip (Jan 21, 2004)

It hasn't been bleeding, is it supposed to?

Here's a larger (more off-color, gross looking) picture for your entertainment. Sorry for the quality, it was taken on my new palm pilot.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 21, 2004)

Dude,
that's actually a pretty big brand...
I thought you where going with something smaller (thinner?).


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 22, 2004)

Nope, no bleeding expected.  So far it looks like you're doing ok.


----------



## Trip (Jan 22, 2004)

Sogni said:
			
		

> Dude,
> that's actually a pretty big brand...
> I thought you where going with something smaller (thinner?).



I was, but it was a last minute decision, I didn't have anything else to do it with. 

It feels fine today, no pain, just more itching.  What should I do if the gauze doesn't want to come off again? Just rip more skin like last time?


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 22, 2004)

Itching is normal.   IF the gauze sticks, peel it off very slowly - try to rip as little skin as possible.   You could also moisten the gauze a little with alcohol or hydrogen peroxide to loosen it (right before you're going to remove it anyway, that is.)

It looks like a pretty deep burn, so you'll probably slough off thin layers for some time, kinda like a bad sunburn.   It's best to let them come off at their own pace; as long as they're kept clean, the dead layers act as a de-facto second bandage, keeping dirt and bacteria from getting deeper into the wound.  When a layer of skin actually seperates and starts to peel off, you can gently remove the loose parts, but I wouldn't agressively go after deeper layers.


----------



## Trip (Jan 22, 2004)

I think I'll just keep replacing the gauze and just let the skin come off whenever it feels would be best.  As for getting the gauze wet to loosen it...what happens if some of that liquid reaches the burn? Won't it hurt? 

Anyway, i'm home sick from school today. I may go back, but until then i'll be working. Just thought I should share.


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 22, 2004)

> what happens if some of that liquid reaches the burn? Won't it hurt?



It might, a little.  But then I'm assuming that tearing some skin off hurts a little, too.  
If they're little bits of skin peeling off on the bandage, bits that might have soon peeled off anyway - no biggie, go for it.  

Just be gentle with it; don't yank out big chunks (gag).  This is not the kind of injury where you want to yank the bandage quickly to 'get it over with'. 

You could also use sterile water, like distilled, or water you had boiled (THEN COOLED!).


----------



## Trip (Jan 22, 2004)

I guess I'll just do it like I did yesterday and let some of the skin rip, it's a really nasty sight though, and it leaves me with a feeling of "ouch." 

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Trillian (Jan 22, 2004)

No problem. It could have been worse. A friend of mine minibranded their hand, and heated it WAY too hot. They burn away almost all of the skin they had, and got to spend some time in the ER, and have their parent's yell at them...


----------



## Trip (Jan 22, 2004)

Blisters have pretty much faded completely, the skin that was ripping the other day is now nowhere to be found, all that remains is a nasty red layer of something er rather. I'm confused on what's going on here...

I continue to do my daily routine of changing of the gauze.


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 22, 2004)

It's _probably_ just further layers of burnt flesh.  Depending on how deep it is, it will slowly flake/peel away over the next few days or (more likely, based on the pix) a week or two.  

Everyone's body slowly sheds skin all the time, and builds new healthy skin underneath, layer by layer.  Now your body has to rebuild healthy skin under the layers that were burned, and as it does so, the burned layers will be shed.


----------



## Trip (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok, so...I'm down to my last gauze/band aid...how long till this thing can breathe fresh air and get wet in the shower? I guess I still have a week or two? So I HAVE to buy more gauze? How will I know when this thing is fully "healed" and I don't have to wear the gauze anymore?


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 25, 2004)

That's a fair question; webmd doesn't really say, does it...
If you've gone this long without an infection, your odds of getting one are much lower - very good.

Here's what I'd do - though please bear in mind I'm no doctor, and I really can't promise this is the best way to go:

If you have one gauze left, try cleaning the burn carefully, then bandaging it but NOT putting ointment on - and see if it still 'seeps'.  That is, see if the bandage becomes damp with fluid from the wound.  If so, then you probably ought to invest in a new package of bandages. 

If you get no seepage, you can probably get away with just being gentle with it, and keeping it clean.  Keep watching out for streaks that might mean an infection.  It will probably bear a red mark for a long time, but you'll know it's more-or-less healed when the skin feels as firm and (relatively) smooth as the rest of your arm.  

That's what I'd do, if I couldn't or didn't want to see a doctor.


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 25, 2004)

Another note or two ..
I have consulted 3 different first-aid and home-care books I have.  Two of them basically say: bandage it loosely, get to a doctor.

The third (the Kaiser Permanente Healthwise guide) recommends antibiotic ointment only for burns with blisters (which you had).  If the blisters are long gone, you can probably at least stop with the ointment now.


----------



## Trip (Jan 25, 2004)

Ointment? Cleaning? What's it all mean?!

I don't feel to strongly about touching it...at all. Should I just stick with gauze and band aids for another week?


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 25, 2004)

Ointment is the antibiotic stuff mentioned earlier - like Neosporin?
If you don't know what cleaning means...

I'd say 'yes' go ahead with gauze and band-aids for a week.


----------



## Trip (Jan 25, 2004)

I've decided I'll go ahead and buy more supplies tomorrow (not like I really have any other choice) so yea...some concerns just came up:

1. The color is scary now, it's a really dark red (not too dark) but like the color of a scab.

2. Can I just apply some neosporin to the gauze and then put the gauze on? Will it sting?

Thanks for all your help brian. If you weren't here I don't know what I'd do.


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 25, 2004)

It may, in fact, be a lot like a scab, and in the days ahead may flake off slowly like a scab.  You can put some neosporin on the gauze if you want, but at some point it will be a good idea to let the burn air-dry.  If it has the texture of a scab (dry, somewhat crusty) then the neosporin is less important than just keeping it clean and protected.

Neosporin does not normally sting, it's basically vaseline with an antibiotic in it.  I've used it on cuts & so forth, and its never stung me.

Make sure you regularly clean it gently; use some mild soap and cool water, and gently wipe with a washcloth.  Rinse off the soap with cool water, then dry it by blotting (gently press a towel on it, don't rub).

EDIT: A great deal depends on how deep the burn is, which is determined by how hot the 'branding iron' was, and how long you had it against your skin.  Apparently it was not hot enough to give you 3rd degree burns, which would have caused your skin to be black & crispy right afterward.  

The damaged tissue will be slowly moved to the surface and shed.  I think I've heard that normally, a human's skin is totally replaced every 4 weeks anyway.   If I'm remembering right, that should, logically, be the maximum time it should take to shed all the damaged layers of skin.

Until then, you just need to prevent bacteria from growing in the area. Because you have dead cells in there, the badly burnt areas can no longer be protected by your immune system.  That's why we keep it as clean & as sterile as possible.


----------



## Trip (Feb 1, 2004)

SO...

Today I was changing my gauze and it turns out that all of the "scab" has fallen off and all that is left of the branding is some light red skin (the effect I was going for from the beginning!) I don't know if this means the healing process is complete, if the healing process stopped sooner than it should have, or if it's infected and i'm going to die of gang green in a few days.

Pictures will be up tomorrow for anybody interested (although I know nobody is).


----------



## Mat (Feb 1, 2004)

I can't believe you did that dude.  It was always going to be a bad outcome IMO.

Good luck with the heal up/gangrene fight.


----------



## brianleahy (Feb 1, 2004)

It's probably a good thing.  I would expect that'd be the final result (a final, big shed of the remaining scab) whenever the healing was more-or-less done.

If you have no other signs of infection at this point, you're probably home free.  The skin underneath may still be tender for a while, and more sensitive to hot & cold than your other skin, but otherwise ok.

Just don't get it sunburned or anything for a while.   ;-)


----------



## Cat (Feb 2, 2004)

I did some pretty stupid things when I was young too because i thought they were "cool": you live, you learn.
Pain is a great teacher, I bet you feel wiser already ...  
Enjoy your brand while it lasts ... and try china ink next time!


----------



## Trip (Feb 2, 2004)

China ink?


----------



## brianleahy (Feb 2, 2004)

Trip said:
			
		

> China ink?



It's a lot like India Ink, only Chinese.


----------



## Trip (Feb 2, 2004)

India Ink?


----------



## Trip (Feb 2, 2004)

Sorry for the crummy photo, this was taken on my Zire71 in school. But yea, that's what it looks like. And you can even see part of the rash the bandaids left me.


----------



## brianleahy (Feb 2, 2004)

I'll mention one last time that I'm no doctor -- but it looks to _me_ like you're all set.  The last of the burned tissue is gone, and you have real skin underneath.   It'll be tenderer than the surrounding skin for a while, but in a week or two it'll feel just like the rest.

A big danger with burns is that, during the healing, you basically have a chunk of _cooked meat_ on your body.   And you know what happens to cooked meat when it's left sitting out...

So you have to keep it from becoming a bacteria farm until you've healed.  It appears you've succeeded at that -- now you have new skin, once more under the protection of your immune system, and the cooked stuff is gone.  So, you're out of the woods.


----------



## Trip (Feb 2, 2004)

Says you! 
Actually I couldn't have gotten away with it without you, so thanks for all your help.


----------



## Sogni (Feb 2, 2004)

They're cooking iTrip on the Barbie at the Bar & Grill now? 
I think there's a law against that.


----------



## Randman (Feb 3, 2004)

http://www.barcodeart.com/art/yourself/yourself.html

barcode yourself.


----------



## Cat (Feb 3, 2004)

So, Trip, has anybody asked you yet if you are an XboX fan ... ?


----------



## brianleahy (Feb 3, 2004)

Nah, clearly he's an OS _X_ fan...


----------



## Trip (Feb 11, 2004)

This thing (my current branding) has gotten me a lot of attention. All of it good so far.
Don't ask:


----------



## Arden (Feb 15, 2004)

Oh no... for the love of God, Trip, don't do it _again!_  Surely once was enough to talk you out of it, I would hope?

As for that barcode thing... apparently a 5'10", 110-lb 18-year-old male in the US is worth $9.17.  Wow, I feel speshul.


----------



## Randman (Feb 15, 2004)

As George Carlin once said, improving low self-esteem through personal mutiliation should always be supported, as long as it's someone else.


----------



## Trip (Feb 15, 2004)

Haha, that's an awesome saying. After I finished creating the star (for a friend!) I decided it looked extremely cool, and I'm tempted to use it. But I probably won't. And I also tried to talk her out of it too, but I won't know the success of my efforts until Tuesday.


----------

